# por [considerando que...]



## Dymn

Hallöchen,

¿Cómo podríamos traducir frases como las siguientes?

_Pues *por *haberlo estudiado sólo tres meses hablas muy bien el castellano.
Conoce muchas palabras *por *ser un niño de nueve años._

Evidentemente siempre puedo decir cosas del estilo de "_angesichts der Tatsache, dass_" o "_wenn man bedenkt, dass_", pero supongo que habrá alguna forma más breve de expresarlo.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alemanita

Dymn said:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ¿Cómo podríamos traducir frases como las siguientes?
> 
> _Pues *por *haberlo estudiado sólo tres meses hablas muy bien el castellano.
> Conoce muchas palabras *por *ser un niño de nueve años._
> 
> Evidentemente siempre puedo decir cosas del estilo de "_angesichts der Tatsache, dass_" o "_wenn man bedenkt, dass_", pero supongo que habrá alguna forma más breve de expresarlo.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Dafür, dass du ..

La forma más breve que conozco yo.


----------



## kunvla

Dymn said:


> *1. *_Pues *por *haberlo estudiado sólo tres meses hablas muy bien el castellano_.
> *2. *_Conoce muchas palabras *por *ser un niño de nueve años_.


*1. *... dafür, dass du (nur) ...​*2. *... obwohl er (nur) ...​
Así es como lo veo yo.

Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

_Pues *por *haberlo estudiado sólo tres meses hablas muy bien el castellano.

 Yo diría:   *para *haberlo. . . _No creo que "por" sea correcto. "por" indica causa: Por haberlo estudiado a fondo, se lo sabe bien. No tiene una connotación de contraste o contradicción.


----------



## anahiseri

lo de "dafür" para estas frases, os ea, traducción literal, no me suena muy bien.
Con *obwohl *sí, claro, pero eso sería el equivalente a
Aunque solo ha estudiado tres meses. . . . (que no tiene la mismo connotación que "para")


----------



## Dymn

anahiseri said:


> _Yo diría: *para *haberlo. . . _No creo que "por" sea correcto.


Tienes razón, en catalán (coloquial) no tenemos esa distinción y me he liado.



anahiseri said:


> lo de "dafür" para estas frases, os ea, traducción literal, no me suena muy bien.


Me gusta con el "_dafür, dass_". ¿Qué te parecen frases como...

_*Dafür, dass* Sie so ein erfahrener Detektiv sind, haben Sie einen deutlichen Hinweis übersehen.
*Dafür, dass* du Experte bist, siehst du überrascht aus._

Son frases que se pueden encontrar en Reverso Diccionario.


----------



## kunvla

@Dymn, el _*dafür*_ lo usaría más bien para resaltar algo positivo —por cierto, en comparación con algo negativo— como por ejemplo en "_Zugegebenermaßen verstehe nicht allzu viel von der Physik, dafür bin ich ein großer Experte in Sachen Liebe_" (ist gelogen, aber trotzdem ist das ein gutes Beispiel... mindestens glaube ich das ).

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> lo de "dafür" para estas frases, os ea, traducción literal,* no me suena muy bien.*



Das überrascht mich jetzt.
Hast Du nie gehört: Dafür, dass er kein Muttersprachler ist, spricht er ganz hervorragend.
Dafür, dass Du so klein bist, bist Du ganz schön frech.


----------



## bwprius

kunvla said:


> @Dymn, el _*dafür*_ lo usaría más bien para resaltar algo positivo —por cierto, en comparación con algo negativo— como por ejemplo en "_Zugegebenermaßen verstehe nicht allzu viel von der Physik, dafür bin ich ein großer Experte in Sachen Liebe_" (ist gelogen, aber trotzdem ist das ein gutes Beispiel... mindestens glaube ich das ).
> 
> Saludos,


Wie Alemania bereits geschrieben hat passt die Einleitung" dafűr dass" auch in negativen Kontexten. 

Das sagt mir zumindest mein muttersprachliches Bauchgefűhl.


----------



## kunvla

bwprius said:


> Wie Alemania bereits geschrieben hat passt die Einleitung" dafűr dass" auch in negativen Kontexten.
> 
> Das sagt mir zumindest mein muttersprachliches Bauchgefűhl.


@bwprius, kann es sein, dass du meinen Beitrag schlicht nicht verstanden hast? Denn meine Aussage widerspricht keinesfalls Alemanitas Aussage.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> @Dymn, el _*dafür*_ lo usaría más bien para resaltar algo positivo —por cierto, en comparación con algo negativo— como por ejemplo en "_Zugegebenermaßen verstehe nicht allzu viel von der Physik, dafür bin ich ein großer Experte in Sachen Liebe_" (ist gelogen, aber trotzdem ist das ein gutes Beispiel... mindestens glaube ich das ).
> 
> Saludos,


Liebes Kunvla,
dieses Dein Beispiel passt nicht zur Frage. Aber dafür ist es sehr gelungen.
Freundlicher Gruß.


----------



## kunvla

Ja, ich weiß ich wollte @Dymn nur erklären, wie dieses 'dafür' zu gebrauchen und zu verstehen ist, denn seine zwei Beispiele in #6 betrachte ich als nicht passend zu 'dafür' (= stattdessen, als Ausgleich). Die zwei Beispiele aus Reverso würde ich mit 'obwohl' übersetzen:

- Para ser un detective experimentado, te has perdido una gran pista. 
- Para ser experto, pareces sorprendido.

Vielleicht fällt jemandem eine bessere Variante ein.

Saludos,


----------

